# Weather Forecast for Veracruz?



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

As we get ready to hit the road, the weather forecast is looking more dire for the routes we can take to the border through Texas. As you know there was a lot of flooding down there less than a month ago due to extreme ground saturation. Now the weather is calling for more rain because of a "disturbance" in the gulf that will spread up through Texas & Oklahoma due east. Local forecasts are calling for almost daily rain for up to the next 2 weeks.

The problem with all of that, is that it will also hit & affect much of the gulf coast of Mexico, including Veracruz. Additionally, it looks like the southwestern coast of Mexico is dealing with a hurricane there. All of this makes the immediate future appear to be wet & fraught with possible flooding issues in the area where we plan to be traveling & working. Being very remote, it could even be more hazardous to be there.

We need & want to get a perspective from anyone else down there. We plan to be in the *Orizaba area*, with the focus of my wife's efforts in a small place south of *Zongolica* called *Mixta de Altamirano*. It's a very remote area in extreme terrain in high country. I have no idea how affected this area will be by the weather we are seeing forecasted from here. We can easily postpone the trip for later in July or August just to make sure things can be done safely; so it's not like we HAVE to be there right away. It just wouldn't be worth the effort if it meant danger in the journey, or worse - for the local participants in the project.

Your help & perceptions would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Postponing is a crap shoot as this kind of weather is comon in the rainyseaso. I do not know about the área where you are going but in the mountains it is common to have road go ot so you have to drive carefully. Usually they only go partially ot but if they totally go you have to find another way to get in which can be a long way around sometimes or wait for the road to be fixed. 
People in public transportation usually go to the place where the road is out , walk around the problema área and pick up another car or van on the other side. Mexicans are quick at figuring ways out so it is inconvenient but not the end of the world. It gets more complicated when you drive your own car.
Driving in the montains on back roads in July or August can be just as bad as right now, it all depends on the weather so go and figure it out when you get to Orizaba.

I looked up the área on the map and we were there a few years ago and encountered some really thick fog as well as we went down the mountain towards Papantla. We went from Cuetzalan , Puebla not from Orizaba so it may be differnt going the other way put it was a little scary

CITLALI nt Hound DOG.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks Citlali (nt Hound Dog) -

We're still packing & looking at the weather. Have traveled the routes you described from Cuetzalan & Orizaba before. Last time we stayed in Orizaba & shuttled back & forth to M. de Altamirano. The way in had no roads & required nearly 2 hours of hiking up, then down steep hills to get to Altamirano. This area is so remote that we have to have an interpreter with us because the people speak Nahuatl.

We still want to go, but don't see the point in being stuck in a hotel (or elsewhere) when our purpose is elsewhere & stymied because of the weather. I know it's the rainy season there, but the national forecast (from up here) is calling for worse than normal weather. I'd still like to hear from a semi-official source from down there in or near Veracruz about what is expected locally over the next couple of weeks.

Thanks again... hope we'll end up going sooner rather than later!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you know people in the area call them and ask them what they think. There are los of micrclimates in the mountains and the local would know. They also would know if the roads are ok, just been fixed or about to collapse... Of course you will find nothing if the area has mudslides until the slide happen, that is why I like to travel in the back woods during the dry season otherwise you can waste a whole lot of times trying to go and not going..
No matter how remote there are always people going back and forth so news of the situation in the area usually comes out if ou know locals who know the area.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Weather changes from week to week on both coasts .... but you are probably lucky that the low pressure in the Gulf now is the first on the Atlantic side. The Atlantic prediction is to have many fewer storm than the Pacific his year.

I wouldn't drive right into a storm but it won't last for long

Dr. Jeff Masters' WunderBlog : Dangerous Flood Potential in Texas, Oklahoma from Invest 91L | Weather Underground


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Can't get any answers out of Veracruz, yet. Still waiting & almost packed. We've got concerns enough about the roads through Texas, before getting to the border. That alone might be a determining factor to getting through to Mexico & further south. I think that if & as we manage to get further south, the gulf disturbance "Invest 91L" will move more northeasterly into the states. That may leave the rest of the gulf coast relatively safe for travel.

Thanks Sparks & (again) Citlali!!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

We finally got thru & contact from Veracruz by Skype!

Typically, they knew about the hurricane & disturbance - but said it didn't seem too different from the expected norm. A little extra rain for a few days & things should be fine for the project starting next week. That will give us some extra days to relax & enjoy the port before heading inland to start... and takes the pressure off of getting there precisely this week. I like!

Thanks again for your help & input. I wish we were going to be there longer this summer - but next summer it will be for good!!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Have a safe trip!


----------

